# NEW YORK | Marriott Le Méridien Midtown South | 64m | 210ft | 21 fl | T/O



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

The third and fourth buildings in from the north corner will be razed. Presumably, the developer is trying to get the corner building too.

They're very decent, but thoroughly neglected, buildings, though the one on the corner lacks charm.


----------



## Ghostface79 (Jun 27, 2013)

Good to hear, this area between 23rd and 34th from 5th ave all the way to 8th avenue needs a major revamp. It's too good a location to look so decrepit, especially when there are as you said many decent buildings; and those cheap stores have to go too.


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

That area had has many stunning old buildings, but it was neglected for quite some time.


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

It's unclear if this article involves this site or the one across the street which also will be developed.

http://www.bisnow.com/commercial-re...reaking-news-jon-kushner-planning-nyc-condos/


----------



## Vertical_Gotham (Mar 1, 2013)

How about the building behind the camera store. Is that going down?


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

The one on the north corner? I assume that they're trying to get it.


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

The sidewalk shed was being erected on the 19th of March, 2014. 292 and 294 5th will be replaced by a twenty story hotel. As this is a low rent area, I hope that it's not complete crap. NY tends to have a lot of "schleppy" developers for small projects like this who seek to squeeze every shekel out of a project.

It's a shame that small time schmucks and putzes building here because this stretch of 5th has many stunning old buildings, and higher end projects could accelerate the gentrification.

Currently, this area has .99 cent pizza shops and junky stores that sell cheap souvenirs. Five years ago, this area was very forlorn but is improving now.











Another project is beIng developed across the street from here. Hopefully, it will be decent.

http://therealdeal.com/blog/2014/01/17/jonathan-kushner-plans-40-story-midtown-condo-tower/


----------



## babybackribs2314 (Jan 5, 2008)

Funny enough, HWKN's offices are in the building in the second photo (281 Fifth), which makes sense, as Marc Kushner (of Architizer) is also a principal at HWKN, and his brother is Jonathan.


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

A 20 story hotel by Rawlings Architects is planned. I hope that these schleps bestowe a simple box upon us and nothing too absurd. Wishing for more than a simple box would be a pipe dream.
http://a810-bisweb.nyc.gov/bisweb/J...id=2&passjobnumber=121184789&passdocnumber=01


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Guess the thread should be moved to General Urban Developments, then.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

With 20 floors it probably won't hit the 100 meter mark.


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

As long as the Willougby's will be saved somewhere around (it is a perfect store for a photographer) - these buildings have nothing special.


----------



## LordArthurWellesley (May 20, 2014)

The developers just acquired 296 Fifth too. I'm sure that they're trying to purchase the corner building, No. 298, as well.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham (Mar 1, 2013)

LordArthurWellesley said:


> The developers just acquired 296 Fifth too. I'm sure that they're trying to purchase the corner building, No. 298, as well.


Nice


----------



## LordArthurWellesley (May 20, 2014)

I agree. I hope that they build something decent, unlike The Dylan. For those who are not from NY, the Hotel Walcott, which is on the side street adjacent to this parcel is stunning. It's typical of the beautiful old architecture in this area.


----------



## Lowkey Lion (Oct 19, 2013)

LordArthurWellesley said:


> I agree. I hope that they build something decent, unlike The Dylan. For those who are not from NY, the Hotel Walcott, which is on the side street adjacent to this parcel is stunning. It's typical of the beautiful old architecture in this area.



That is a stunning building. It is supposedly haunted and has amazing interiors.

http://www.nydailynews.com/life-sty...own-manhattan-hotel-ghostly-article-1.1122701

Thankfully, it was designated a landmark in 2011.


----------



## LordArthurWellesley (May 20, 2014)

There are buildings like that all over south of 42nd St. It's stunning. I love The Carlton on Madison.


----------



## GiacomoPuccini (Jun 27, 2014)

10 July 2014

The netting is up.


----------



## LondoniumLex (Aug 2, 2014)

I think that the developers may have acquired 290 5th. It's the building with the "Pink" sign.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham (Mar 1, 2013)

LordArthurWellesley said:


> The developers just acquired 296 Fifth too. I'm sure that they're trying to purchase the corner building, No. 298, as well.


*Retailer puts a wrench into Empire’s plans for NoMad hotel* - http://therealdeal.com/blog/2014/10...s-plans-for-nomad-hotel/#sthash.p7uRVn17.dpuf












> *Ronald Domb’s Empire Hotel Group *is seeking to tear down a building at 296 Fifth Avenue and build a *20-story hotel* there, but one of the NoMad building’s current retail tenants is looking to stay put. Footwear retailer NY Top Brands will face off in Manhattan Supreme Court next month with lawyers for Empire.
> 
> Justice George Silver ordered a Nov. 17 hearing on whether NY Top Brands can resolve a default notice issued by Empire at *296 Fifth Avenue*. The notice alleges that the retailer failed to maintain proper business interruption insurance. Lawyers for the retailer, in a complaint filed Oct. 15, said that it has a valid seven-year ground lease for its first-floor space at 296 Fifth Avenue.
> 
> ...


----------

